# Cayuga ducklings



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ISO Cayuga ducklings I need at least one more duckling willing to take two more for my only Cayuga duckling I bought. If you have any for sale please let me know. I understand it's a long shot cause these dickies sell like hot cakes Lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they look quite a bit like my black runners...have you tried 
www.mcmurrayhatchery.com?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmm ill give them a try possibly later since shipping is like way too much. I'm not sure how much it would cost to ship them from a breeder on here if there are any breeders id be willing to drive to hood river oregon or closer to the oregon border. Even anywhere in idaho.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

does anyone else have Cayuga ducklings for sale?


----------

